

A Jetliner For A Fuel-Starved Future - showwebgl
http://www.popsci.com/article/technology/jetliner-fuel-starved-future

======
Apes
Looks like there is a mistake in the article. The new plane will "burn 70
percent less fuel than a Boeing 737", however, the numbers immediately below
indicate that it will actually burn 70 percent of the fuel a Boeing 737 does -
30% less fuel.

~~~
fancyketchup
Also, as a rule of thumb, fuel consumption per unit distance is proportional
to speed squared. According to the chart, the "Double Bubble" cruises at 490
MPH, while the 737 cruises at 596 MPH. The "Double Bubble" achieves 145 MPG,
while the 737 achieves 100 MPG.

(490/596)^2 * 145 MPG) = 98 MPG

737s are already on the slow end of airliners, but it seems like all the fuel
savings in this design study come from just flying slower.

------
BryanBigs
I believe (depending on the config)a 737 burns 850 to 2000 g/hr. Wide range
based on if it's the 737-400 or a different variant, if it's climbing, fully
loaded, etc. It is not, however, near what is stated in the info graphic.

